# Stripers Gone Wild(HRBT-Late Night)



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

When I drove over the bridge at noon the waves weren't very big and I knew when the wind died down a little over night it would make for great fishing. 50 yards from the bridge the stripers were breaking the water, first cast 20", second cast, third cast, so forth, all fish. Picked out a 23 and 24" fish to keep then kept releasing till my fingers bleed. Went to a spot where I had been catching drum and found a nice little school. Caught 10 between 15 and 19" with two 14" flounder thrown in for good measure(Gulps). Stripers were all over the place, both sides of the bridge, middle, up close, out far, etc..fished from 10p.m.-2a.m.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

wtg again. Man you the fishing man 
Post some pictures need to see some rockfish since I aint caught any yet


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Outstanding*

Way to go .


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks. I have been trying to post pics, but for some reason I can't seem to do it on this web site


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

If ya need to Email them to me and I will make sure they get posted in your name,,, lord knows everyone knows I cant catch them


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

*Doesn't that just figure*

As I was leaving Chix last night I was thinking, the wind had sure laid down from the night before and was wonder what the yakkin and fishing conditions were like at HRBT. 
Thanks for the post....... 

Tim aka T_Bone


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Killer report, FG. Which lures or bait? Thanks.


----------



## forrest gump (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks. Storms for the stripers, Gulps for the pups and flounder. The very first striper would not let go of the Storm tail and pulled it off right at the hook. Decided to keep trying it and never had to change it, that's how much of a freenzy they were in.


----------

